# Where can a smartwatch (Watch, Moto360, Galaxy Gear, etc) fit into your rotation?



## BarracksSi

So, since the smartwatches forum has been lit up by Apple's watch and by other manufacturers' new models finally shipping...

I take it most of you have other watches already, right? Duh.

Now that you've gotten a glimpse of what these new gadgets can do, where do you think they'll land in your watch box?

I'm not expecting answers like "Nowhere," or "Heh -- not on a _winder!_" -- that's no fun. But if you've got your beater, diver, chrono, office watch, and a calatrava for the nice dinner, where would a smartwatch fit in? Do you reckon it would merely be a part-time addition, or would it replace one (or more?) of your collection?


----------



## migo

Right now, nowhere. But I suspect in 1-2 years someone will have made one that I like, and that might become my EDW.


----------



## jopex

I usually wear g shock at home on weekends. I just ordered galaxy gear to replace my G as weekend watch. I can't see myself wearing it daily though.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 93EXCivic

I would like something like the Citizen Proximity (aka something that looks like a normal watch and just vibrates and points to the type of notification it was ie email, text or phone call) as a beater. Otherwise Smart watches will have no room in my rotation.


----------



## DrewZ137

I think for me personally, smartwatch technology simply isn't advanced enough to warrant buying one. I'm currently using the Nexus 5 phone with the newest version of Android, and even then, Google Now sometimes misinterprets what I'm saying. While the accuracy of speech recognition programs has definitely improved a lot in the past few years, they still have a long way to go before they can be fully relied on. Since a large part of smartwatch operation is based on voice recognition, I cannot see myself buying one in the near future. 

Maybe when voice recognition programs start to learn to better recognize your voice after continued usage...


----------



## MrThompsonr

Actually I have a few… (1)Martian Passport, (2)Martian Victorys and a Pebble Steel… The Martians have a shorter battery life(2 days with heavy use), so I don't wear them as much as I used to… But they are good if you like getting notifications(emails, text) from your phone w/o taking it out of your pocket… And with the built in mic and speaker you can make/ receive calls/ see caller I.D. from the watch over Bluetooth, great for long drives. The Pebble having a much longer batter life(your mileage may vary…) also does notifications and also apps(ii.e. bar scan app for paying for Starbucks, quicker than using the phone app, and I also use it discreetly display/ control the music / Podcast player on my phone, which stays in my pocket) From what I've seen the newest/ latest Smart watches don't offer much new inovation vs what I already have… The Also the Pebble is water proof, so I can go from work to the gym, shower or pool without removing it… I have to say for $249, a lot of bang for the buck… These are what got me interested in watches again, and from there watch forums and now mechanical watches… Even when wearing another (mechanical) watch, I carry the Pebble as a backup or throw it in my gym bag.


----------



## shnjb

I plan to buy the Apple Watch (probably not the gold one) and wear it when I'm dressed casually or at the gym.

Currently I am rotating a Patek, couple of Rolexes and a few others but with this new Apple Watch, I can't imagine buying any more G-shocks (I have 7) or any mechanical watch under $1000 (which I have none).


----------



## BarracksSi

Talked with a coworker yesterday whose computer setup is only some no-name netbook, an iPad mini, and an iPhone (probably a 4, maybe a 4S). I was actually giving him my old 15" Macbook Pro, which would be his first full-size laptop in years, and also his first Mac.

When I asked him if he wants an Apple Watch, he said, "Oh gosh, yes! I can't wait!" Even though he's really not a tech head, he uses his gadgets a lot. He used to have one of those early black & white smartphones (I forget now who made them) and may have even used a Palm Pilot. He's got a kind of compulsion of logging and tracking things.

His watch "rotation" consists of a single point: a cheap Casio digital, probably the famous F91W. He's also the one whose mind exploded when I told him that people would pay four figures for a watch.


----------



## shnjb

BarracksSi said:


> Talked with a coworker yesterday whose computer setup is only some no-name netbook, an iPad mini, and an iPhone (probably a 4, maybe a 4S). I was actually giving him my old 15" Macbook Pro, which would be his first full-size laptop in years, and also his first Mac.
> 
> When I asked him if he wants an Apple Watch, he said, "Oh gosh, yes! I can't wait!" Even though he's really not a tech head, he uses his gadgets a lot. He used to have one of those early black & white smartphones (I forget now who made them) and may have even used a Palm Pilot. He's got a kind of compulsion of logging and tracking things.
> 
> His watch "rotation" consists of a single point: a cheap Casio digital, probably the famous F91W. He's also the one whose mind exploded when I told him that people would pay four figures for a watch.


Interesting anecdote.
My non watch buying friends seemed uninterested despite being apple buyers with other gadgets.


----------



## BarracksSi

shnjb said:


> Interesting anecdote.


He's an, um, "interesting" person.


----------



## Ephraim Gerstein

I think the best use case for a smart watch is the "art of the glance" pitch by Meta. My work life follows a real feast or famine pattern, and during busy periods, there can be round the clock email traffic on major projects. Being able to take my wife out to dinner or my kids to the playground and not have to constantly be looking at my smartphone is fantastic. I can really stay engaged with the people I love, while keeping up with the information I need. With a glance at my M1, I can discern whether an email is urgent FYA or just FYI. Having an attractively designed, well crafted, comfortable wrist device with this functionality is very helpful and a real stress reliever.

On the other hand, I'm not always so busy, and there are times I don't want to be disturbed at all, such as at the beach or on vacation. Then I probably want a diver or a chronograph. When I'm traveling on business, my GMT is my watch of choice, because I'm with the people who would normally be sending me emails and it's more important to know what time it is at home so I can FaceTime my kids before they go to bed. When I'm hiking or climbing, an ABC watch or a rugged sports watch is best. And it's always fun to wear a G-Shock.

The bottom line for me is that, well executed, it's a very nice tool that creates a mildly augmented reality, like the dashboard in your car. But there is a time and a place for it. Will it replace my smartphone? No. Will it replace my Rolex and Grand Seikos? Not a chance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garublador

I'd imagine that if I had one it would be my weekend and vacation watch. On the weekends it could help me with my to-do lists, showing me what I need at any given place I have to go. I'm also more likely to get a text or call that I'd want to see right away or use voice commands. On vacation the voice commands and information at a glance for stuff like maps or places nearby would be useful.

If I had a smart home set up I'd wear it at home for the voice commands.


----------



## BarracksSi

I may use one at work, but I'm not so sure I'd make full use of it. We don't spread around that much of an area, and any text or email replies I make are more involved than the quick replies on the watch (that, and it'd be easier to walk to the relevant office and say it in person than it would be to dictate it to my watch). If I had a different career, however, it might become a necessity.

I always carry my phone with me when I go run, sadly, so the watch could come along for that. It'd be nicer than my Garmin, which tracks HR via a chest strap. Hopefully it'll be better with sweaty fingers than the Garmin's touch bezel, too.

On my commute, it'd be great. Might also be cool while we're out shopping, too. Give me a grocery list app, or at least access to my Notes, and I'm set.

As far as the Apple Watch is concerned, I'll bet that, like with the iPhone, I could set its notifications to only occur when certain people try to reach me. That way I wouldn't be bothered by random marketing emails and stuff like that.

I'll see what it's like after a year or two of owning one. It only took me a few months before my Garmin started to bore me (frankly, I don't need to track my workouts THAT much), but maybe the social connectivity will win me over.


----------



## trott3r

As a pebble owner i tend to sneak the pebble on my right wrist and pull the cuff over it relying on the vibration to tell me whats happening.
Use the normal left wrist for the usual gshock citizen rotations depending on what i am doing.


----------



## youngpro

I'm in the 'wearables' electronic industry coincidentally enough.

Our industry is extremely volatile. Since 1987, bigger fish than apple have failed at making a "wearable" (in this case electronic watch) popular enough to gain traction for long term use. 

There's a pretty nice article in Forbes about all the companies that have died trying to go to market like this.

Apple watch won't last long i think. 

Even if it does, who wants to be the sucker that buys the Apple Watch when four months later the Apple Watch 2S comes out. Not me.

Just kidding. ^

It's a good buy, just don't see the marketplace adopting it.
You need an iPhone to use it so.... yeah


----------



## MrDagon007

I plan to give the Apple watch to my wife as a Valentine gift. She'll get the iphone 6 for xmas. That will make a good pair of devices. BTW, she currently alternates between a Cartier, a lady Seiko, a white Swatch 51 (these last 2 given by me), and occasionally for special moments an old gold lady rolex and a smaller sized Panerai. She sure likes her watches, which makes it easier to be "forgiven" when I buy one 
I like the apple watch quite a bit myself, the keynote presentation demo showed how well it could work, and I love the bracelets and straps. However I think I will wait for a version 2 that will likely have more health related sensors, I think this aspect is the "killer app".


----------



## jopex

So I've been wearing Galaxy Gear for the past two days and I think I'm gonna keep it. I found it most useful to wear around the house while phone was at the dock charging. Taking calls works great (really useful while driving), notifications are useful to the extent that I can see them and decide if they are important or not and should I go pick up phone. Find my phone app is best app for me as I often misplace my phone around home.  I found no use for camera and rest of the phone features. But for a 100$ that they go these days I think it's a great deal if you own Samsung phone. 
So in my rotation this will be a weekend/home watch, I doubt I will wear it as every day watch though.


----------



## watchvaultnyc

A smart watch will break a daily rotation, it's like limiting the use of your mobile phone for 1 day a week.

My Moto 360 now owns my workday. My other watches get 5pm onwards.


----------



## Wongsky

In general, I'm rather cynical about the concept - and I'm not convinced of convergence.

But that said, I do like gadgets, I'm interested in the notion of wearable tech and tracking / trackers, so at some point I'll probably buy one (won't be the Apple one, though - it's not that I'm anti-Apple, I'm just not interested in vendor-lock-in) if nothing else just to have a play and see if they really offer me much in real terms.


----------



## WatchSeekr

My wife just picked up one of the new Samsung Gear2 smart watches for me as a gift. I have been test driving it for a few days so far and am growing to like it. It still is my more morning to just about the end of my work day watch. Her gifting it to me was part of a you are half way to your (strongly medically advised) fitness goals so the step tracker and run tracker are good positive reinforcement. The guy at the cell phone store was really kind to her and threw in two extra straps for it so I have an orange one for when I am feeling sporty.

-Philip


----------



## BarracksSi

WatchSeekr said:


> Her gifting it to me was part of a you are half way to your (strongly medically advised) fitness goals so the step tracker and run tracker are good positive reinforcement.


That's funny -- my wife just made a new deal with me last night that if I meet my fitness goals next spring, I can get (specifically in my case) an Apple Watch.

The Garmin I mentioned earlier was meant to be a tool to further my fitness quest, too. I had already dropped thirty pounds and was on track to lose another twenty.

Plus: why a smartwatch instead of another regular watch? To be honest, my regular three-watch collection works awfully well. The vintage auto, a solar-atomic steel everyday watch, and a G Shock are like the Three Musketeers -- all for one [person], and one for all [occasions]. ;-)

A smartwatch is something decidedly different. Any other watch would wind up (ha!) replacing one of my current trio.


----------



## Wongsky

WatchSeekr said:


> My wife just picked up one of the new Samsung Gear2 smart watches for me as a gift. I have been test driving it for a few days so far and am growing to like it. It still is my more morning to just about the end of my work day watch. Her gifting it to me was part of a you are half way to your (strongly medically advised) fitness goals so the step tracker and run tracker are good positive reinforcement. The guy at the cell phone store was really kind to her and threw in two extra straps for it so I have an orange one for when I am feeling sporty.
> 
> -Philip


I think if the software modelling of activity is improved to surpass current encumbents, I'd almost certainly splurge on one.

I wouldn't necessarily ditch wearing a conventional watch, though. My current fitness tracker is really step based, and I really bought it for sleep tracking - it's a fitbit one.

If a smartwatch can reasonable accurately track / model the type of activity I tend to do most days (lift weights) then I'd almost certainly get one, especially if it could track HRM at the same time (ideally without a chest strap) - as well as sweat / moisture. If it's not really adding more than what I currently have, though, there's no real incentive for me, beyond GAS and the desire to play with tech - which is reasonably strong.


----------



## WatchSeekr

Wongsky said:


> I think if the software modelling of activity is improved to surpass current encumbents, I'd almost certainly splurge on one.
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily ditch wearing a conventional watch, though. My current fitness tracker is really step based, and I really bought it for sleep tracking - it's a fitbit one.
> 
> If a smartwatch can reasonable accurately track / model the type of activity I tend to do most days (lift weights) then I'd almost certainly get one, especially if it could track HRM at the same time (ideally without a chest strap) - as well as sweat / moisture. If it's not really adding more than what I currently have, though, there's no real incentive for me, beyond GAS and the desire to play with tech - which is reasonably strong.


The fitbit was on my wish list originally though when this watch appeared I was not going to appear ungrateful for the gift, so far its working out okay though the feel of wearing this watch and strap is not as comfortable as my other metal strap watches.


----------



## gaijin

For US$99 I just bought a watch with the best negative display I have ever owned:



















Surprisingly, it's really growing on me


----------



## trott3r

gaiji: Negatie display thats readable?
thats e-paper for you 

Pebbles ares surprising good for a cheap smartwatch so much i bought a second one.


----------



## WatchSeekr

Two views of mine (samsung gear2), its growing on me but not as a full time thing since it feels funny to wear it out in the evening. The step counter as I said is the big thing for me and getting text notifications to it or calls to it are neat but still taking some getting used to.


----------



## Wongsky

WatchSeekr said:


> The fitbit was on my wish list originally though when this watch appeared I was not going to appear ungrateful for the gift, so far its working out okay though the feel of wearing this watch and strap is not as comfortable as my other metal strap watches.


It seems Fitbit are about to enter the fray. When the new models are available in the UK, I may well splurge, I've been looking for something of an improvement or augmentation to my current Fitbit one, and their latest offerings look tempting, plus I find their portal / cloud / ecosystem console useful.


----------



## xthine

I use my Pebble when I exercise so I can control my music better. Also take it out to hikes , biking. 
Also I use it at work when I want to keep track of Giants games through MLB Scorewatch.


----------



## jopex

jopex said:


> So I've been wearing Galaxy Gear for the past two days and I think I'm gonna keep it. I found it most useful to wear around the house while phone was at the dock charging. Taking calls works great (really useful while driving), notifications are useful to the extent that I can see them and decide if they are important or not and should I go pick up phone. Find my phone app is best app for me as I often misplace my phone around home.  I found no use for camera and rest of the phone features. But for a 100$ that they go these days I think it's a great deal if you own Samsung phone.
> So in my rotation this will be a weekend/home watch, I doubt I will wear it as every day watch though.


I actually got two of these but flipped both once the novelty has worn off. I guess smartwatches are not for me after all.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gaijin

gaijin said:


> For US$99 I just bought a watch with the best negative display I have ever owned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, it's really growing on me


Well ...

Best negative display ... until it gets cold. Bluetooth that stays connected, but stops relaying data from my iPhone - have to forget the device onj the iPhone, re-pair and test to make sure it works, and then it will stop working again :-(

I found that all I really needed this watch to do was to let me know who was calling me and sending messages (with some fragment of the message). My Garmin fenix 2 already does that - and stays connected reliably so I don't miss calls/messages.

So ... the Pebble is in a drawer and my fenix 2 is back on my wrist - where it always belonged.

HTH


----------



## rationaltime

gaijin said:


> Well ...
> 
> Best negative display ... until it gets cold. Bluetooth that stays connected, but stops relaying data from my iPhone - have to forget the device onj the iPhone, re-pair and test to make sure it works, and then it will stop working again :-(
> 
> I found that all I really needed this watch to do was to let me know who was calling me and sending messages (with some fragment of the message). My Garmin fenix 2 already does that - and stays connected reliably so I don't miss calls/messages.
> 
> So ... the Pebble is in a drawer and my fenix 2 is back on my wrist - where it always belonged.
> 
> HTH


Do you mean the display went blank? What do you mean by "cold"?
How cold does a watch get when it is on your wrist?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## gaijin

rationaltime said:


> Do you mean the display went blank? What do you mean by "cold"?
> How cold does a watch get when it is on your wrist?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


By "cold" I meant around 40*F/4*C Ambient; obviously the watch was warmer than that on my wrist, but was worn while cycling with wind hitting it directly.

The white areas of the display became striated, as if it were struggling to decide whether it should display a light field or a dark field - definitely not the crisp, high contrast display I had become used to at normal Room Temp (72*F/22*C).

HTH


----------



## rationaltime

gaijin said:


> By "cold" I meant around 40*F/4*C Ambient; obviously the watch was warmer than that on my wrist, but was worn while cycling with wind hitting it directly.
> 
> The white areas of the display became striated, as if it were struggling to decide whether it should display a light field or a dark field - definitely not the crisp, high contrast display I had become used to at normal Room Temp (72*F/22*C).
> 
> HTH


In this case I wonder if the issue is the battery voltage.
Do you know what was the state of battery charge?

I think you must be pretty hard core. At 40F I would definitely
keep my wrists well covered, even if I were going slowly up hill.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## gaijin

rationaltime said:


> In this case I wonder if the issue is the battery voltage.
> Do you know what was the state of battery charge?
> 
> I think you must be pretty hard core. At 40F I would definitely
> keep my wrists well covered, even if I were going slowly up hill.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


100% charged 30 minutes before I observed the problem.

But, honestly, I could have lived with the slow display - it was the frequent loss of Bluetooth connectivity, with no indication on the watch that it had been lost, that made me chuck it in a drawer.


----------



## rationaltime

That's unfortunate. Why not get a warranty exchange?
Perhaps that will fix the problem.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## alx007

I tried a Moto360 for shy of a week. The "advantages" right now are not really worth the trouble. I found the watch clunky, the UI unpolished, and, even though I was able to apply a few custom watch faces that made the experience a little more fun. I still felt a little dirty, crazy to get back to plain mechanicals in a few days. 

OP, I know you asked for serious answers, so know that I tried it before I left my 2 cents here. So, where does a smartwatch belong in my rotation? Right now, outside of it.


----------



## Pdarnall

I wear my Samsung Gear FIT on my right wrist and my skeleton watch on the left wrist. So far, 90% of questions (non WUS) are about the Samsung.


----------



## filcord

I'm a lawyer. So my pebble steel is what I use on court days. Can check the urgency of messages, etc


----------



## cirian75

filcord said:


> I'm a lawyer. So my pebble steel is what I use on court days. Can check the urgency of messages, etc


^ real use of a smart watch in a smart way


----------



## starlir

I think the interesting thing with Apple entering the fray is that it will 'legitimise' the whole smartwatch sector and it has the potential to disrupt the watch marketplace in the same way the iPod disrupted the music player marketplace. An earlier poster said that 'bigger fish than Apple' have fried trying to introduce a smart watch. I'm sorry but there aren't any bigger fish than Apple and they have a track record of designing products that change the way people use technology. Watchmakers will definitely have to up their game.

For me the Apple watch has the same 'emotional pull' as my Patek Nautilus and my Grand Seikos, the variability in the 'complications' you can choose and rotate makes it a 'must have' in its own right, any 'smart' functions become a bonus for me. I think the whole approach to design and Apple's understanding that huge numbers of people will buy the watch as a piece of jewellery is something pretty much all other smartwatch makers have failed to grasp.

Like it or not there is a gorilla in the room and it is going to be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## Hanto

I have 3 smart watches:

Gear 2 - rose gold 
Gear S - connected to the Verizon network
Moto 360

My view is that if you are considering a smart watch it needs to be loaded with features. It seems illogical to me to buy a smart watch that performs the same way a traditional watch does, so the more capabilities the better, it makes it easier to decide when to fit them into you rotation. In this case the Gear S is the hands down winner. The connectivity allows a lot of functionality like streaming music, receiving calls, SMS, location services and it goes on..

Second on the list is Gear 2, when combined with your phone this device functions really great, that and I was pumped to get it in rose gold.. Moto 360 looks great, but the functionality and battery performance come in last, I am constantly charging this one.


----------



## rationaltime

Hanto said:


> I have 3 smart watches:
> 
> Gear 2 - rose gold
> Gear S - connected to the Verizon network
> Moto 360
> 
> My view is that if you are considering a smart watch it needs to be loaded with features. It seems illogical to me to buy a smart watch that performs the same way a traditional watch does, so the more capabilities the better, it makes it easier to decide when to fit them into you rotation. In this case the Gear S is the hands down winner. The connectivity allows a lot of functionality like streaming music, receiving calls, SMS, location services and it goes on..
> 
> Second on the list is Gear 2, when combined with your phone this device functions really great, that and I was pumped to get it in rose gold.. Moto 360 looks great, but the functionality and battery performance come in last, I am constantly charging this one.


Welcome to watchuseek.

It is interesting to say that, and they show the three devices acting as watches.
Feel free to tell us about how you use and like the "smart" features.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Hanto

_the connectivity allows a lot of functionality like streaming music, receiving calls, SMS, location services_


----------



## Wongsky

Hanto said:


> _the connectivity allows a lot of functionality like streaming music, receiving calls, SMS, location services_


Is that what you use them for then?

'cos there's lots of info like that about what they can be used for, but as you've got three, apart from actually telling the time - and maybe vibration alerts for incoming on your phone, do you do all that with them?

For me, personally, I can see things like vibration alerts being useful - but in some ways a curse, too - I'd unlikely be able to use the excuse that I didn't know I'd been sent a text / called!

Remote "shutter" activation for my mobile phone's camera may be useful, too - all the other stuff, for me - just fluff I wouldn't use, and what I would use isn't sufficient, at present, for me to replace my current watch choice with one.

However, as a supplementary wrist device (on the other wrist) I'm considering the Microsoft Band and Jawbone Up3.


----------



## BarracksSi

Bumping my own thread from three years ago (and after two years of AW ownership) --


BarracksSi said:


> I may use one at work, but I'm not so sure I'd make full use of it. We don't spread around that much of an area, and any text or email replies I make are more involved than the quick replies on the watch (that, and it'd be easier to walk to the relevant office and say it in person than it would be to dictate it to my watch). If I had a different career, however, it might become a necessity.
> 
> I always carry my phone with me when I go run, sadly, so the watch could come along for that. It'd be nicer than my Garmin, which tracks HR via a chest strap. Hopefully it'll be better with sweaty fingers than the Garmin's touch bezel, too.
> 
> On my commute, it'd be great. Might also be cool while we're out shopping, too. Give me a grocery list app, or at least access to my Notes, and I'm set.
> 
> As far as the Apple Watch is concerned, I'll bet that, like with the iPhone, I could set its notifications to only occur when certain people try to reach me. That way I wouldn't be bothered by random marketing emails and stuff like that.
> 
> I'll see what it's like after a year or two of owning one. It only took me a few months before my Garmin started to bore me (frankly, I don't need to track my workouts THAT much), but maybe the social connectivity will win me over.


All of these things panned out as I expected.

Well, with a few adjustments -- my new career prohibits personal gadgets at the office, so my AW doesn't go with me anymore. But, since I telework most days, I wear it in case I get any texts or calls, or to remind myself to take breaks, etc.

My commute when I wrote this thread was a walking commute, but the distance to my new job is un-walkable, so I have to drive (and since April, I've had a new car with CarPlay integration). But in cars without CarPlay, the AW is just as useful as it ever was, making it easy to take voice calls and see driving directions.

It's become my go-to watch for going out shopping, too. Like I've said elsewhere, being able to leave my phone tucked in my pocket or my wife's purse takes away the perpetual temptation to distract myself. Shopping has gotten more fun, even though I still can't figure out what kind of clothes my wife likes.

I don't know where my Garmin is. We've moved twice in the past eight months, so it's hidden away in a box somewhere -- but the important thing is, _I haven't looked for it._

I've also bumped up to a Series 2 (I broke my first-gen, and this is what Apple gave me after mine was refused by the repair center) and, honestly, it's exactly the halfway-there model I thought it would be. Back when GPS was a rumored feature, I argued that it'd only be marginally useful -- without a data connection, it can't be a standalone navigator -- and I'll stand by my opinion.

So, back to my original question, "Where can a smartwatch fit into my rotation?"... It totally disrupted my rotation. Even the first-gen model, with no GPS or LTE, worked itself into nearly everything I do. It's my daily wearer, and my other watches are just for certain occasions.


----------



## Incompass

Too bad you can’t wear your AW at work. I think they work great at client meetings/presentations when I am constantly fighting the urge to check my phone. It’s nice to just look at my wrist and see the text or missed call. Client doesn’t notice and it keeps me focused...as best as I can. Like a pilot watch or dive watch, the smart watch is the new tool of the business person. Happy Holidays.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BzB

BarracksSi said:


> So, back to my original question, "Where can a smartwatch fit into my rotation?"... It totally disrupted my rotation... It's my daily wearer, and my other watches are just for certain occasions.


exactly my experience. i have actually slimmed down my rotation to 4 watches of which 3 are now "occasion" watches, while my smartwatch (gear s3 frontier) is my daily wear. being able to have my phone on silent and my watch alert me for select notifications has been more helpful than i thought it would become.


----------



## scentedlead

My watches are mostly Timex, Casio, and Seiko 5. I’ve given away a few pieces, but I still have a dozen left that I just don’t want to get rid of. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Anyways, I recently got an Apple Watch Series 3 to upgrade from the Series 0 that I got a few years ago. Even though neither watch has LTE (and the Series 0 has no GPS), they both are too useful. Following tips to save battery—okay, mostly dimming the screen to as dim as it will go—the older watch has always lasted me, on average, long past twenty-four hours. But now with two watches—now that I feel no pressure to save battery, and lemme tell ya how freeing this feeling is—it’s even more ingrained into my life now.

So I use the older one as a sleep tracker, along with the heart rate and breathe apps. And the newer watch is my day watch—clock, world clock, timer, stopwatch, sun position, moon phase, weather, notes, maps, Pandora, Apple Pay. Compared to the AWs, there’s very little my other watches can do for me in the daytime—and nothing they can do for me just before or during sleep.

(But I am still not getting rid of my other watches.)


----------

